# one more unknown cichlid



## cichlid420 (May 8, 2013)

Another "assorted" cichlid any ideas... Mostly a bluish color with hints of grey beautiful fish . Lil aggressive so I named her bull...
<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=17099&ppuser=29687><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=17099&size=1 border=0></a>

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=17102><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=17102&size=1 border=0></a>

Any ideas?


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

Boy...it's hard to tell with the pics. If you could get a total side shot it would be better. I am gonna take a wild shot and say Chromidotilapia guntheri.


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

African or South American? It looks large enough to have mature color, so it's likely a female or hybrid with that dull color.. Without seeing full coloration it may be impossible to tell, especially with the high likelihood of hybrid mutt cichlids found in "assorted cichlid" tanks.

If it's still new, give it some time to become comfortable and it may color up and give you a better idea.


----------



## cichlid420 (May 8, 2013)

I'm not sure but I don't think she's a mutt. I know she's a mouthbrooder because she had eggs when I got her but my other fish ate the eggs when she let them out coming into the tank.
She has a vibrant colors but my camera sucks.


----------

